# Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier im Garten eine kanadische Hemlocktanne.
Diese dürfte nun gut auf die 45 bis 50 Jahre zugehen.

Dadurch, dass diese jahrzehntelang von Weymouth-Kiefern überragt wurde hat sie niewirklich "Luft" gehabt.

Nachdem wir die Weymouth-Kiefern gefällt hatten ist uns aufgefallen, dass die Hemlocktanne blutet... ist irgendwie vorher nie aufgefallen, weil der Baum auch von __ Efeu am Stamm überwuchert war.

Soweit so gut. Auch wenn der Baum etwas unter dem Druck der anderen Bäume und dem Efeu gelitten hatte, haben wir beschlossen, dass er nicht einfach so gefällt wird.

Ich habe also Wundverschluss für Bäume besorgt und die blutenden Stellen versucht zu versiegeln.

Das funktioniert eine Zeit, doch es gibt immer wieder stellen in der Rinde, die dann wohl doch wieder aufbrechen und er dann weiter Harz verliert.
Weniger wie zuvor natürlich, aber ich habe fast die Befürchtung, dass er das Problem immer wieder bekommt.

Hat einer eine Idee was man noch unternehmen könnte, um den Baum erfolgreich zu retten, oder sind solche schädigungen in Rinde und vieleicht auch Stamm so tiefgreifend, dass man dem vorzeitig ein Ende setzen sollte und lieber einen neuen setzt?

Bilder der "Wunden" habe ich grade nicht, kann ich aber machen und dann hochladen, wenn es der Behandlung des Patienten besser hilft.


----------



## Doc (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Bilder wären gut ... was bei unseren Kirschbäumen etc. super geholfen hat ist: Fett aus der Tube ...


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo Andreas,

das könnte auch ein Pilz sein. http://www.waldwissen.net/waldwirtschaft/schaden/pilze_nematoden/wsl_phytophthora_ramorum/index_DE


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo Christine,
die Informationen über die beschriebene Krankheit sind wirklich interessant.
Aber ich glaube fast nicht dran, dass das zutrifft.
Ich werde es mir morgen nochmal durchlesen, weil irgendwie bin ich dann inzwischen doch müde.

Hallo Markus,
ich werde mal schauen, dass ich (sofern das Wetter an diesem langen Wochendende mitspielt) auch nochmal Fotos mache, wo man offene und verschlossene stellen sieht, was natürlich mit aufgebrachtem Wundverschluss mitunter schwer wird.
Da hab ich leider geschlafen und hab leider keine Bilder von 'pur' und 'danach' gemacht


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo,
so, ich habe Fotos geschossen und nochmal den Link von Christine durchgelesen.

Auch wenn das mit diesem Pilz sehr interessant ist und öhnlichkeiten aufweist, würde ich es jedoch ausschliessen, da dieser eigentlich ein Laubbaumschädling ist, auch wenn dort die Lärche auftaucht, die aber, wie ein Laubbaum, im Winter die Nadeln verliert.
Zwar kann man die Rinde an Stellen sicher lösen und auch so dahinter gucken, aber die beschriebene Rotfärbung ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
   
Auf dem Mittleren Bild sieht man (oberhalb des Wunderverschlusses) wie die Rinde etwas absteht... so setzt sich das bis weiter unten im Stamm fort und führt halt zu besagten Blutungen.

Der letzte Wundverschluss hat wieder etwas besserung gebracht, aber es gibt immernoch 2-3 Stellen die nässen.

Ich befürchte, dass der Stamm einfach zu tief eingerissen ist und das Harz des Baumes einfach zu dünnflüssig ist, als das er sich (trotz Wundverschluss) selber heilen könnte.

Alternativ bliebe sicher eine art Binde, wie man es von der Baumveredelung kennt, und die mit irgendwas getränkt wird, damit der Baum auf längere Sicht nicht weiter blutet, aber auch der "Verband" nachgibt und sich auflöst, wenn sich die Rinde erneuert bzw. der Stamm wächst.

Was meint ihr?

Nachtrag: ach ja, da fällt mir grade selber beim betrachten der Bilder nochmal auf: An Ästen, die man schon seit Jahren abgeschnitten hat (wohl dicht am Stamm) kommt es mitunter zu Blutungen, weswegen ich die auch teilweise versiegelt habe (sieht man auf dem mittleren Bild zufällig auch)


----------



## toschbaer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo Andreas,
bei uns auf dem Lande ist das Heilen von Bäumen ein wenig zum

Wir nehmen die frischen Exkremente von Rindviechern, die auf der Weide stehen.
Damit schmieren wir die Wunde am Baum ein und umwickeln diese dann mit einem Leinensack!

Na dann, Andreas - viel Spass 

Lg Friedhelm


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo Friedhelm,
Rindviecher (ausser mir) hab ich grade nicht zur hand und meine Exkremente dürften dafür nicht geeignet sein. 

Wenn jemand ein praktikableres Hausmittelchen hätte, dann würde ich das auch in Erwägung ziehen... wobei ja "Leinensack und Mittelchen" genau in die richtige Richtung geht.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Na Andreas,
der Tipp von mir ist nicht nur mal eben so geschrieben!
Die Enzyme in der "******* " wirken desinfizierend und heilend!

Ein anderer Tipp:

Man reinigt die Wunde des Baumes und umwickelt diese mit __ Moos!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hi

Was für eine Art von Bluten ist es? Flüssig oder harzig. Im letzteren Fall sorgt der Baum selbst für seinen Wundverschluss. Wenn es aber eine tiefer sitzende Infektion ist, sollte man die Stelle so weit wie möglich ausschneiden und dann mit Baumpaste oder, wenn es sich um ein großes Loch handelt, auch mit Mörtel verschließen. Darauf achten, ob diese Operation die Stabilität des Baumes gefährdet. Wenn die Wunde in größerer Höhe ist, könnte man auch den Stamm unterhalb absägen. Auch immer im Hinblick darauf, ob nicht ein kranker Baum beim nächsten Sturm abbrechen und Schäden anrichten könnte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Kanadische Hemlocktanne 'retten'?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Danke auch für Deinen Beitrag.
Der blutende Ausfluss ist sehr 'wässrig', was ich aber (mitunter aus Unkenntnis) darauf schiebe, dass ich annehme, dass der "Harz" eben so dünnflüssig ist.

Den Spalt im Stamm ausschneiden/schälen (wasauchimmer) würde ich ausschliessen, da er dann mit Sicherheit noch mehr geschädigt ist als jetzt.

Aktuell tendiere ich noch zu Friedhelms vorschlägen.

Eines hat mörteln, Kuhmist und __ Moos o.Ä. gemeinsam... es könnte mitunter einen deutlich dichteren Wundverschluss herbei führen als die Paste, die nach der Trocknung zu Rissen neigt und beim wachsen des Baumes immer wieder aufbrechen könnte, da der Baum nun wesentlich bessere Bedingungen zum Wachsen hat.

@Friedhelm:welches Moos wäre denn zu empfehlen? 
Bzgl. Kuhmist muss ich mal die wenigen Ecken hier abchecken, dass ich etwas ergattere und dann mit Leinensack (o.Ä.) aufbringe... abgeneigt bin ich da nicht... alles günstiger als bisher die Paste aus dem Baumarkt...


----------

